# Hobart dishwasher with Ecolab Apex



## drdreww (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello, I work and help at a summer camp and I have been installing a dishwasher in our new kitchen. it was used and has a ecolab Apex system on it. the water lines were all cut when we got it, so i was wondering if someone could show me a diagram or some pictures of what small water lines go where on the ecolab system. there are 6 connections including the water line. At camp we operate solely on donations, so we dint have $$ for a technician to come and work on it. other than the chemicals i have the DW up and running. thanks for your help!

Drew


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Get a tech to hook it up, or get eco-lab or one of those guys to do it. 

You'll be needing a health inspector to look at it and be satisfied that it performs and sanitizes properly.  It's just good C.Y.A. procedures, and if anything (hope to god it neer does) happens and your insurance co. finds out that it was never installed properly or inspected, they have no reason to cover.


----------



## drdreww (Jun 23, 2011)

The inspector has already checked it out and said that it is fine for me to hook it up. (restrictions are pretty loose in my county) and unfortunately the only option right now is for me to hook it up or to hand wash dishes for 150 people 3 times a day for the rest of the year.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Drdrew,

I'm pretty sure the apex system has a chip in it. The pre washed, rinse, etc. is regulated by a computer input. I think eventually

you might need a tech to come out and program it. Go to the ecolab site and see if there is a manual on line.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Yah, call your ecolab rep. They should be willing to swing you some free service, especially on an Apex install, just to get you on the eco crack.

Sure you can sit down and figure it which hose goes where, but with the apex controller, you need ecolab software to be able to calibrate and control it.


----------

